# Tl-ew02?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Do I need this tool to install 6870?

I'm thinking about trying to do the 6870 internal battery and wiring installation to my new Rikulau Kratos frame myself.

Any recommendations on any tools or additional components that make the install easier or look better?

Thanks


----------



## Brypro91 (Nov 10, 2011)

That is included in the box with your 6870 shifters(ST-6870) no special tools are required to install internally, but park tool item IR-1 definitely helps


----------

